# A memory test



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jan 21, 2010)

I scored 19 out of 20. Guess that means I am really old, lol. Scan down slowly to take the test with pen and paper. Then scan further down for the answers. Don't cheat!  



*[SIZE= 13.5pt]This is NOT a pushover test.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]There [/SIZE]**[SIZE= 13.5pt]are[/SIZE]**[SIZE= 10pt] [/SIZE]**[SIZE= 13.5pt]2[/SIZE]**[SIZE= 13.5pt]0[/SIZE]**[SIZE= 10pt] [/SIZE]**[SIZE= 13.5pt]questions.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]Average score is [/SIZE]**[SIZE= 13.5pt]12[/SIZE]**[SIZE= 10pt] [/SIZE]**[SIZE= 13.5pt].[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]This one will be difficult for the [/SIZE]**[SIZE= 13.5pt]younger[/SIZE]**[SIZE= 10pt] [/SIZE]**[SIZE= 13.5pt]set.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]Have fun, but no peeking![/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]Good luck[/SIZE]**[SIZE= 13.5pt], [/SIZE]**[SIZE= 13.5pt]youngsters[/SIZE]**[SIZE= 13.5pt].[/SIZE]*
  [SIZE= 10pt]////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////[/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 10pt][/SIZE]
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]1. What builds strong bodies 12 ways?[/SIZE]*[SIZE= 13.5pt]
*A. Flintstones vitamins[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. The Buttmaster[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. Spaghetti[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. Wonder Bread[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. Orange Juice[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]F. Milk[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G.. Cod Liver Oil[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]2. Before he was Muhammed Ali, he was...[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A. Sugar Ray Robinson[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. Roy Orbison[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. Gene Autry[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. Rudolph Valentino[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. Fabian[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]F. Mickey Mantle[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. Cassius Clay[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]3. Pogo, the comic strip character said, 'We have met the enemy and...[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A. It's you[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. He is us[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. It's the Grinch[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. He wasn't home[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. He's really mean[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]F. We quit[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. He surrendered[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]4. Good night David.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A. Good nigh[/SIZE]**[SIZE= 13.5pt]t [/SIZE]**[SIZE= 13.5pt]Chet[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. Sleep well[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. Good night Irene[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. Good night Gracie[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. See you later alligator[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]F. Until tomorrow[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. Good night Steve[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]5. You'll wonder where the yellow went... [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A. When you use Tide[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. When you lose your crayons[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. When you clean your tub[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. If you paint the room blue[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. If you buy a soft water tankF. When you use Lady Clairol[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. When you brush your teeth with Pepsodent[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]6. Before he was the Skipper's Little Buddy, Bob Denver was Dobie's friend&hellip;[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A. Stuart Whitman[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. Randolph Scott [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. Steve Reeves[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. Maynard G. Krebbs[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. Corky B. Dork[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]F. Dave the Whale [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. Zippy Zoo[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]7.. Liar, liar...[/SIZE]**[SIZE= 13.5pt] [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A. You're a liar[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. Your nose is growing[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. Pants on fire[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. Join the choir[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. Jump up higher[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]F. On the wire[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. I'm telling Mom[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]8. Meanwhile, back in Metropolis, Superman fights a never ending battle for truth, justice and...[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A. Wheaties[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. Lois Lane[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. TV ratings[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. World peace [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. Red tights[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]F. The American way [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. News headlines[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]9. Hey kids! What time is it?[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A. It's time for Yogi Bear[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B It's time to do your homework[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. It's Howdy Doody Time[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. It's Time for Romper Room[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. It's bedtime[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]F. The Mighty Mouse Hour [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. Scoopy Doo Time[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]10. Lions and tigers and bears...[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A. Yikes[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. Oh no[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. Gee whiz[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. I'm scared[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. Oh my[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]F. Help! Help![/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. Let's run[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]11. Bob Dylan advised us never to trust anyone...[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A. Over 40[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. Wearing a uniform [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. Carrying a briefcase[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. Over 30 [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. You don't know[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]F. Who says, 'Trust me' [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. Who eats tofu[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]12. NFL quarterback who appeared in a television commercial wearing women's stockings...[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A. Troy Aikman[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. Kenny Stabler [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. Joe Namath[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. Roger Staubac[/SIZE]**[SIZE= 13.5pt]h[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. Joe Montana[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]F. Steve Young [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. John Elway[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]13. Brylcream...[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A. Smear it on[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. You'll smell great [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. Tame that cowlick[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. Grease ball heaven [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. It's a dream[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]F. We're your team [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. A little dab'll do ya[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]14. I found my thrill...[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A. In Blueberry muffins[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. With my man, Bill [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. Down at the mill[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. Over the windowsill [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. With thyme and dill[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]F. Too late to enjoy [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. On Blueberry Hill[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]15. Before Robin Williams, Peter Pan was played by.... [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A.Clark Gable[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. Mary Martin[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. Doris Day[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. Errol Flynn [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. Sally Fields[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]F. Jim Carey [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. Jay Leno[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]16. Name the Beatles...[/SIZE]**[SIZE= 13.5pt] [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A. John, Steve, George, Ringo[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. John, Paul, George, Roscoe[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. John, Paul, Stacey, Ringo[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. Jay, Paul, George, Ringoi[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. Lewis, Peter, George, Ringo[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]F. Jason, Betty, Larry, Hazel[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. John, Paul, George, Ringo[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]17. I wonder, wonder, who.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A. Who ate the leftovers?[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. Who did the laundry?[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. Was it you?[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. Who wrote the book of love?[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. Who I am?[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]F. Passed the test?[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. Knocked on the door?[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]18. I'm strong to the finish...[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A. Cause I eats my broccoli[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. Cause I eats me[/SIZE]* *[SIZE= 13.5pt]spinach[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. Cause I lift weights[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. Cause I'm the hero[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. And don't you forget it F. Cause Olive Oyl loves me[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. To outlast Bruto[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]19. When it's least expected, you're elected, you're the star today[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A. Smile, you're on Candid Camera[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. Smile, you're on Star Search[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. Smile, you won the lottery[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. Smile, we're watching you[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. Smile, the world sees you[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]F. Smile, you're a hit[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. Smile, you're on TV[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]20. What do M & M's do?[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]A. Make your tummy happy[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]B. Melt in your mouth, not in your pocket[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]C. Make you fat[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]D. Melt your heart[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]E. Make you popular[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]F. Melt in your mouth, not in your hand[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]G. Come in colors[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt][/SIZE]*



























































*[SIZE= 13.5pt]Below are the right answers:[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]1. D - Wonder Bread[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]2. G - Cassius Clay[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]3. B - He Is Us[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]4. A - Good night, Chet[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]5. G - When you brush your teeth with Pepsodent[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]6. D - Maynard G. Krebbs[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]7. C - Pants On Fire[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]8. F - The American Way[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]9. C - It's Howdy Doody Time[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]10. E - Oh My[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]11. D - Over 30[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]12. C - Joe Namath[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]13. G - A little dab'll do ya[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]14. G - On Blueberry Hill[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]15. B - Mary Martin[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]16. G - John, Paul, George, Ringo[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]17. D - Who wrote the book of Love[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]18. B - Cause I eats me spinach[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]19. A - Smile, you're on Candid Camera[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE= 13.5pt]20. F - Melt In Your Mouth Not In Your Hand[/SIZE]*


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: A memory test

well since I am 61 and lived thru that era. I got them all right, but the one about Peter Pan had me stumped and I guess and got it right. Sorry just old and remember the great shows that was shown back then.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: A memory test

got 14 right    We didn't have tvs :laugh: or electricity


----------



## Triple E (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: A memory test

I missed Pogo and Peter Pan.      :disapprove: 


 :8ball:


----------



## brodavid (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: A memory test

scary, I am only 56 and I got them all


----------



## JimE (Jan 22, 2010)

RE: A memory test

Im 51 and I got em all! Guess I watched too much tv as a youngster!


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jan 22, 2010)

RE: A memory test

The Pogo  question is the only one I got wrong. I don't think I read any papers back then or at least not that particular comic strip. I was more into Charlie Brown  and Beetle Baily .  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: A memory test

Good grief Im 57 and I got all but two.  Peter Pan and Lions Tigers and Bears.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: A memory test

Well since I only got 14 does that mean I'm to young to remember or past the age to remember anything. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: A memory test

Nash,


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: A memory test

Nash I think you are PASSED I know in your day of coming up bring, you had a wheel and a stick and no TV. so we will excuse you for missing 6,But on the big side how many of us can answer some Mechanic questions you could come up with. So we salute  you. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jan 23, 2010)

Re: A memory test

I just turned 48 and I got all but the one about good night David.  I must not have been able to stay up that late or my parents didn't talk about that show or what ever it is.   :bleh:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 23, 2010)

Re: A memory test

Hollis that wheel and stick was call a clickler wheel.  Pushed one for miles :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Re: A memory test

well now I have been  educated again. So Nash don't go and make a mechanic test on us. If you do I want take it and show I am no mechanic, but I bet Rod score 100% on it. :laugh:  But he would look up the answers     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

